# Mister vs Fogger



## Aardbark (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys, my ReptiFogger just broke, so Im looking to replace it. What do you think is better for a red tegu, a mister like the Exoterra Monsoon, or the Reptifogger? One fogs, one mists and Im not sure wich is better for my tegu.

She lives in a large wooden cage, with plexiglass walls, and Cyprus mulch.


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 6, 2013)

I would have to say that mister will have that wood rought out the bottom within a year. Go to wal mart and buy a vaporizer. You can mount tubing tthat feeds into the cage and it will work very well


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 6, 2013)

I could always line the cage with something water resistant though. I want my cage as humid as possible.


----------



## misterpc23 (Nov 7, 2013)

It only needs to be like 60-80%RH for the tegu. And id go for the fogger. The misters as more for animals like tree frogs, something that basically needs to be wet 24/7 as well as 100%RH. Im moving in a few days, then ill be building a nice big enclosure for my tegu, going to incorporate a fogger built into the base.


----------

